# Recomendetaions for VPN

## chak840

Hi there,

I would apriciate to hear about your suggestions what package to use for creating VPN connection. I need support for PPTP protocol, cause ISA server is on the other side, I looked up on the internet and net-misc/openvpn that has a lot of recommendations doesn't support PPTP protocol, net-misc/networkmanager-pptp is masked, so any suggestions? Thanks

----------

## alex.blackbit

what about net-dialup/pptpclient ?

----------

## chak840

Thanks for reply, am I stupid or what, is this net-dialup means that this use modem not LAN connection? Don't get me wrong I'm pretty noobie in stuff like this.

----------

## Exil

pptp is a dial-up connection. Doesn't matter is it modem or lan.

----------

## alex.blackbit

 *Exil wrote:*   

> pptp is a dial-up connection. Doesn't matter is it modem or lan.

 that depends on what "dial-up" is for you.

i'd say it is a vpn connection, no matter if it's dial-up or lan.

chak840:

the package just went in the category that fit best.

do a "ls /usr/portage" for a complete list.

----------

## chak840

you're right, when you say dial-up I think of modem. My mistake. Thx for fast replies. I'm off to read manual for using pptpclient.

----------

## richard.scott

Just so you kow, the pptp protocol isn't a majorly secure protocol.

OpenVPN is a better choice (IMHO)

See Openvpn.net for docs.

----------

## chak840

I don't know if it is secure or not, but f* ISA server is set up for that protocol, so I have to use it. I'm still having problems to make pptpclient to work, I did try openvpn as a networkmanager plugin but it is hard mask, I did add packet name in /etc/portage/package.unmask but no results. Any help? Thx

----------

## Exil

post result of

```
 emerge -pv 'net-misc/networkmanager-pptp'
```

----------

## chak840

here it is:

```

gentoo / # emerge -pv net-misc/networkmanager-pptp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-misc/networkmanager-pptp" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-misc/networkmanager-pptp-0.7.1 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Robert Buchholz <rbu@gentoo.org> (29 Aug 2007)

# PPTP Plugin doesn't work on amd64

- net-misc/networkmanager-pptp-0.7.0 (masked by: package.mask)

- net-misc/networkmanager-pptp-0.1.0_p20070726 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## Exil

```

echo =net-misc/networkmanager-pptp-0.7.1 >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

----------

## chak840

Hi, I installed networkmanager-pptp, and now I can't see icon in my system tray? this is what I get with "ps axu"

```

root      5756  0.0  0.0  14572  2608 ?        Ssl  12:30   0:00 /usr/sbin/NetworkManager --pid-file /var/run/NetworkManager.pid

root      5783  0.0  0.0   3856  1704 ?        S    12:30   0:00 /sbin/wpa_supplicant -u

root      5785  0.0  0.0   6420  2872 ?        S    12:30   0:00 /usr/sbin/nm-system-settings --config /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf

```

and also /etc/init.d/NetworkManager status tells me that sevice is started. What is the problem? Any ideas? Thx

----------

## overkll

I've never configured pptp on linux, but I think ppp needs to be enabled in the kernel.  I googled to check... yup!

Here's an old (Feb 2008) gentoo pptp howto:

http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-gentoo.phtml

You may even need pppoe as well.  I don't know.  Search around some more.

----------

## chak840

Thanks, I did enabled ppp in kernel, I did solve issues with networkmanager, but when I try to add VPN connection I got this:

No suitable VPN software was found on your system. Contact your system administrator.

So I'm googleing right now to find solution for this issue. I'll be back with information what I've done. Thanx again for assistance.

----------

